# Paddling TV Show looking for partners



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

The episodes I've seen are all kayaking- planning to do anything with rafts as well?


----------



## Kelsey Thompson (Nov 9, 2007)

Yeah we just finished an episode for the upcoming season that features rafting. We're open to shooting any type of paddling, we just need the interest/involvement from that group to help make it happen. So far we've mainly had kayaking outfitters interest hence the kayaking episodes.


----------

